# [Q] Is there a way to re-add Facebook contact sync to JT's Vanilla GB ROM?



## Manic020 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cuz that would be awesome


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

First off, don't post questions in the developer forum.

Second, it has been mentioned a number of times that Google removed Facebook syncing. You can use Friendcaster to sync your contact pics.


----------



## Tyler1234567 (Aug 2, 2011)

Or you can download the Facebook app, and log in to it, and then it gives the option to sync with your contacts.........


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Tyler1234567 said:


> Or you can download the Facebook app, and log in to it, and then it gives the option to sync with your contacts.........


It doesn't give the option to some people.


----------

